# I've had enough GEORGIA!!!!! WTF!!!



## DF (Jul 16, 2012)

Listen bro wtf is wrong here.  Your avatar changed to peaches???? Really??
Where the hell did that SWEET! ass go??? or your old Avatar from Ology the HOT! Beewbs???
I can only checkout Noobs wife so many time before I become CREEPY.  At this point I say that yes Georgia is bannable.  

Me calling you out is long over due.  Sup????


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 16, 2012)

Lmfao...Gerogia/peaches/Bobby Bass you need to get that nice thigh ass back to your Avi brother. Dfeaton just called you out.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 16, 2012)

But I love Peaches


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

Ya it was Me.  I did it like a month ago lol


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 16, 2012)

I have an avatar of boobs he can have........


----------



## DF (Jul 16, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> I have an avatar of boobs he can have........



Fuck no Rowdy!


----------



## DF (Jul 16, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Ya it was Me.  I did it like a month ago lol



Ok this confirms it then.  You sir are a big Homo!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 16, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Ok this conferms it then.  You sir are a big Homo!



 LMAO

 Yeah the peaches I have been wondering about too!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

I guess you wernt around for the whole peaches ordeal!!


----------



## DF (Jul 16, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Ya it was Me.  I did it like a month ago lol



In light of this new information my apologies to Georgia.  

BigHerm you have ruined one of the bright spots of my day.  Coming on to SI & seeing that ass was fantastic.  This sir is a travesty and abuse of mod power.
I shall not forgive you ya homo.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> But I love Peaches



So do I


----------



## Get Some (Jul 16, 2012)

I think if he doesn't respond his avatar gets changed to pink sock! or blue waffle... Herm's choice


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

Well fuck you df. I wish I could take my.vote back for u to be a vet. Asshole!!


----------



## DF (Jul 16, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Well fuck you df. I wish I could take my.vote back for u to be a vet. Asshole!!



Oh man! what is this?  I was just giving a brother some grief is all.  You know your my bro???


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 16, 2012)

Herm is may be on those days of the month lol


----------



## DF (Jul 16, 2012)

Herm I promise to attend the next Homo night if you forgive me.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 16, 2012)

Idk man... Since his last fishing trip, Georgia hasn't been the same... Obviously Something happened to the man, or whatever he calls himself now days. And he needs our unconditional support.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 16, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Idk man... Since his last fishing trip, Georgia hasn't been the same... Obviously Something happened to the man, or whatever he calls himself now days. And he needs our unconditional support.



Brokeback mountain..it changes people!


----------



## DF (Jul 16, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Idk man... Since his last fishing trip, Georgia hasn't been the same... Obviously Something happened to the man, or whatever he calls himself now days. And he needs our unconditional support.



Oh no! If I had any idea that there was an issue.  I never would have called a bro out.  Sorry man.  I got a hug for you.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

You guys are all Dicks!! I was just playing Sheesh






Ps. Kiki I hope brad gives you VD!!! LMAO


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 17, 2012)

well Georgia lives 1 state over from me,and we are southerners lol,so we do things a little different down south than all yall yankees lmao=))


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 17, 2012)

You know Dfeaton, you bring up a good point sir!

Georgia, if you went camping and you woke up after a night of drinking with a condom in your ass... would you tell anybody?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 17, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> well Georgia lives 1 state over from me,and we are southerners lol,so we do things a little different down south than all yall yankees lmao=))


Well look who won!!! Lol. Losers.


----------



## DF (Jul 17, 2012)

noobmuscle said:


> You know Dfeaton, you bring up a good point sir!
> 
> Georgia, if you went camping and you woke up after a night of drinking with a condom in your ass... would you tell anybody?



Lol very nice Noob!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 17, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Well look who won!!! Lol. Losers.



yea i know lol


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 17, 2012)

Where is Georgia anyway?! You would think he would be all up in this thread!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 17, 2012)

noobmuscle said:


> Where is Georgia anyway?! You would think he would be all up in this thread!


Prolly brewing moonshine lol


----------



## DF (Jul 17, 2012)

Georgia where the hell are you Bro?  I was trying to bust ya balls here.


----------



## JOMO (Jul 17, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Georgia where the hell are you Bro?  I was trying to bust ya balls here.



Yeah what the hell Georgia!! Stop making bisquits and gravy and log your ass on!


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 17, 2012)

Georgia said something about his loose vag and black dudes lastnight on xbox so you guys think about that :-?


----------



## Georgia (Jul 17, 2012)

What the fucksicle. If I was on BB.com I would be all 'U mad brah?' but I'm not logged in right now.

Herm being the gay backstreet boys tantric sex lover that he is decided he couldn't stand the sight of that sweet ass any further. He told me either change it to a bowl of peaches, a gay pornstar exposing his crotch, or be banned. I chose to be banned but he decided to change it to peaches for me because he wouldn't be able to moderate fantasizing about the other avi choice



noobmuscle said:


> You know Dfeaton, you bring up a good point sir!
> 
> Georgia, if you went camping and you woke up after a night of drinking with a condom in your ass... would you tell anybody?



Probably. We love good stories in the south....will probably get me dragged by the neck behind a pick up truck doh...it's a risk I'm willing to take



Infantry87 said:


> Georgia said something about his loose vag and black dudes lastnight on xbox so you guys think about that :-?



Kony puts the infant in infantry


----------



## DF (Jul 17, 2012)

Damnit Georgia where the hell ya been.  Bustin someones nuts isn't as fun when they have no idea it's going on.  Anyway come to find out BigH was to blame anyway sooo.  Herm ya still a homo ...lol


----------



## Georgia (Jul 17, 2012)

lol...most of the time I'm online from my phone and can't read all the pages mainly cause I'm lazy. Lots of newbs posting lately DAMN YOU NEWBIES! (jk Zeek don't ban me we know you love them) and pushing this beautiful thread to the back.

Been working in the paint store color matching hot college girl's sorority letters to the paint so they can plaster it on the wall when all I really want to do is plaster them onto my bed...wtf am I saying I am in a MEANINGFUL RELATIONSHIP!!!


----------



## DF (Jul 17, 2012)

Mmmmmm, sorority girls!


----------

